# Transdermal sythol?!



## babylon (Oct 5, 2004)

*Transdermal synthol?!*

The guy at my gym swears by this product: http://www.discount-body-building-supplements.com/synes.html
He cant be serious, right?!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 5, 2004)

want to see what Synthol will do to you? Go to www.greggvalentino.net and look at his pictures. He is the shame of the bodybuilding industry. I also believe that synthol is not transdermal, you inject it deep into your muscle tissue.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 5, 2004)

It says not for injection....but I've never heard of an oil that you rub on your body that absorbs into the body to "enhance" appearance....people buy that crap to inject and look like goofy freaks. The only thing rubbing that crap on your body is going to help with is getting down the slip and slide faster.


----------



## topolo (Oct 5, 2004)

who knows???????


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> want to see what Synthol will do to you? Go to www.greggvalentino.net and look at his pictures. He is the shame of the bodybuilding industry. I also believe that synthol is not transdermal, you inject it deep into your muscle tissue.



I just sent Greg an email asking if he could explain why is forearms do not match his upper arms.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Post it here!


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2004)

_How exactly synthol feels to the touch? Like jelly ? Btw, "transdermal" synthol is just scary._


----------



## mino lee (Oct 6, 2004)

instantly add an inch or two? shit...........  wonder if i can find some non bias user feedbacks anywhere....


----------



## mino lee (Oct 6, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> want to see what Synthol will do to you? Go to www.greggvalentino.net and look at his pictures. He is the shame of the bodybuilding industry. I also believe that synthol is not transdermal, you inject it deep into your muscle tissue.


shit..........on that site. their promoting his video on how to get the most out of your arm workouts........ whatever combination of steroids he is taking or injecting, if he never lifted a barbell in his life he would probably have huge "growths" sticking out of his arms, you know like people who have tumours. nobody wants to have tumour looking growths stacked on top of their posterior deltoids and tri's............     the more advanced question may be: i wonder how he would remove those tumour looking things off his arms and delts...........


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 6, 2004)

His arms look fucked up because he has 5 inches of oil in them and the oil is not going to form in the shape of your bicep, it basically just pools on top of your muscles. If you look at his earlier pictures, he said he had 22'' arms before he ever used gear, and if he truly got that big naturally than he's a moron for shooting 3 gallons of synthol in each arm.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2004)

I see


----------



## G-man (Oct 10, 2004)

this guy answeres the question how much is too much


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 10, 2004)

greg says his arms are not synthol...he says he used to inject 1g of test prop into them daily....that would be approx 10ml into each bicep....thats just as bad as synthol use.....greg is a freak and shouldn't be involved in BBing anything. Sometimes bad publicity is better then none at all.


----------



## babylon (Oct 10, 2004)

i have done some reading about it on the web. It turns out its an injectable marketed as a posing oil


----------



## plouffe (Oct 11, 2004)

Companys sell sythol as posing oil all the time and say its not for injection. Just like research chemicals.. Do you buy the shit then read the directions " Not Intended for Human Consuption " and actually go buy it? Nahoope.


----------



## Purdue Power (Oct 11, 2004)

Those pics are absolutely redicilous.  How can he think that looks good.  Yes, that does answer the question "How much is too much".


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 11, 2004)

Research companies sometimes put "Not for human consumption" on products to cover themselves. I have used liquid nolvadex that says this and it still worked great, but Synthol is a whole different story. I have seen a few posts inquiring about the effectiveness of synthol and how to get it and hopefully no one is dumb enough to use it. It's basically the same thing as getting a silicon implant, except you are pumping oil into your muscles. If you read about Kris Dim, he is getting a bunch of shit right now for supposedly using synthol in his triceps and even though he doesn't look as ridiculous as Gregg Valentino, the rumors alone are hurting his career.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I just sent Greg an email asking if he could explain why is forearms do not match his upper arms.



Greg's response to my email:

YOU WANT AN INTERVIEW...LET ME KNOW ILL GET YOU ONE FOR FREE...YOU CAN EVEN POSE THE QUESTIONS YOU WANT ASKED........ILL HAVE TONY MUCHINSKI FROM MUSCLE MAG WRITE IT UP FOR FREE.....ITS UP TO YOU.....ILL ANSWER ANYTHING........


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2004)

It does not work transdermally, but they can't sell it as an injectable, ergo the marketing must reflect that.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 12, 2004)

I think he means free in a monetary sense, but you still have to pay him. Each question answered will cost you 30cc's of synthol.


----------

